# Shelf Stable Milk



## OldCootHillbilly

Who all here uses an stores the shelf stable milk?

How long yall kept it (read past the best by date)?

I've found a source fer it at a buck a quart with about 13 months a shelf life on it.


----------



## hiwall

We always keep a bunch on hand but cycle through it. We buy it at Dollar Tree so it is a quart for $1.00


----------



## Davarm

We store whole milk powder and the oldest we've used is 4 years old and was still good as good as it could be anyway.


----------



## Grimm

I store the canned evaporated milk and use it more than a year or two after the date on the can. No issues but I use it in cooking/baking.

I also store the tetra quart paks of the shelf stable 2% milk and am using it about 4 months past the date. No issues. We drink it and I am cooking with it.

I also store powdered nonfat milk but I keep it in the freezer and use it for baking only. I have used it more than 2 years after the date.


----------



## goshengirl

We get the shelf stable milk in those little kiddie boxes - a vanilla flavored organic milk. Never been able to keep them long enough to get to the 'best used by' date, 'cause those things taste like vanilla shakes.


----------



## hiwall

I think many, many people would be very surprised to hear of shelf stable milk. I had never heard of it until I got into prepping several years ago. It is hard to convince people that this product even exists.


----------



## Davarm

It's pretty common in a lot of other countries, especially in the Middle East where they dont have a big dairy industry.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've know bout it fer some time, just wouldn't spend the money. But a buck a quart be nearly the same as refrigerated milk. So I'm gonna be storin a bunch. Guess we'll see how long after the best by date it'll last. Expiration dates on these be out 9 an 10 months.


----------



## drfacefixer

Yeah, most every other country uses the flash pasteurization so you can store milk without refrigeration but it is so entrenched in American thought that refrigeration = freshness. Same thing with eggs. We remove the protective cuticle so we refrigerate. With the milk though, it's catching on mainly because a lot of the soy milk, almond, oat, and hemp milk is not refrigerated. Usually in the specialty stores you will find single serving sizes and quarts of shelf stable cows milks with these specialty milks.


----------



## Country Living

In case you want an alternative to shelf stable milk, we've used Honeyville Grain's Milk Alternative for about six years now - and that's all we use for milk. http://shop.honeyville.com/instant-milk-alternative.html Right now I have about six cases (each case has six #10 cans) in our store room and we go through three to four cans a year. About the time I need to buy a case, Honeyville comes out with a great sale.


----------



## Toffee

What percent fat is it? I'm trying to stick to whole milk as that is what we drink, but the dollar tree doesn't carry it anymore.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I been buyin 1 percent. They got 2 percent, ain't seen no whole milk. 

I got some powdered milk stored to, gonna add in some a the prepp company cans in the near future.


----------



## Toffee

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I been buyin 1 percent. They got 2 percent, ain't seen no whole milk.
> 
> I got some powdered milk stored to, gonna add in some a the prepp company cans in the near future.


Thanks for the quick reply. I've been trying to find it forever. I did find a whole milk powder that we have yet to try. If it's good, I will put up a review, because that stuff is hard to find.


----------



## Tacitus

There is a discussion here about this:

LINK: Non-refrigerated, Shelf Stable Milk (not dehydrated)


----------



## JayJay

I have lots of shelf stable milk from Gossner Farms bought @ Dollar Tree and Big Lots. I have had it for about 12 months PAST use by date; it was still good (I only use for cooking and with cereal) but the bottom 1/4 inch was sort of clabbored, but the milk was still fine. Yes, that's 18 months of shelf stable milk for $1!!!

Maybe I should shake every couple months to prevent that, which I just did. The oldest is use by June 2013.
I stock whole milk and 2%.

OldCoot--where did you find it and what is the brand name? Thanks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Jay-Jay, I got it at dollar tree. I'll have ta look up the brand.


----------



## JayJay

I was told that Gossner Farms was gonna stop selling for $1---because of costs increases, they couldn't afford to do that. But, after that, I still found it at Dollar Tree.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

So we drank some a the milk. Tastes just like milk! It got the momma seal of approval to, so it's gotta be good.

Brand be Gossner farms. Looked em up an they make whole milk to. They also make chocolate an strawberry. Store here don't carry them though.

So, I thin were gonna buy some each month an start a rotation plan. It ain't really much more en regular milk an a darn sight better en powdered!


----------



## BlackDogWV

There is a lady on YouTube who has been storing and testing Gossner Milk (whole) for long term storage. The last one I saw was two years _beyond_ expiration date and she reported the milk is fine and she is uing it. Based on that I started buying some from the Dollar Tree. They only have skim, 1% and 2% so I've been getting the 2%. I've got 5 gallons of it now. I taste tested one before buying anymore and found it to be a little different but certainly doable. It had a hint of a taste like evaporated milk, which I happen to like.
In addition to that I have plenty of dry non-fat and whole milk that I purchased in bulk.

Edit to add: I called Dollar Tree's main office and spoke with someone from purchasing. They said they didn't have any plans on ordering Gossner whole milk for their stores. My take on that would be that the whole milk can't be purchased for a low enough price to sell for a dollar a quart.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Anybody ever tried the shelf stable soy milk? They got that fer a buck to. Just never tried any a it. I guess I should buy some fer a buck an see how it goes.

I had contacted Gossner farms an heard back from em. They also make chocolate, strawberry, rootbeer, vanilla, whole, 2%, 1% an half an half. Some a it be labeled Bordens an some a it be labeled Herschey's. Momma wants ta try chocolate an vanilla an I wanna try strawberry. I said we should just store milk powders (chocolate and strawberry) but she wants ta try the actual milk. Camping survival be one a the sites Gossner gave me ta order from. It be about 2.25 times more money then from dollar tree, but that still ain't outrageous fer milk what can sit on the shelf. The flavoured ones would be a treat more en a staple. Ya can also order direct from Gossners store to.


----------



## pawpaw

*Thanks for the tip, Jay Jay*



JayJay said:


> I have lots of shelf stable milk from Gossner Farms bought @ Dollar Tree and Big Lots. I have had it for about 12 months PAST use by date; it was still good (I only use for cooking and with cereal) but the bottom 1/4 inch was sort of clabbored, but the milk was still fine. Yes, that's 18 months of shelf stable milk for $1!!!
> 
> Maybe I should shake every couple months to prevent that, which I just did. The oldest is use by June 2013.
> I stock whole milk and 2%.
> 
> OldCoot--where did you find it and what is the brand name? Thanks.


I've got about three gallons permanently stored in our crisper drawer, and boy does she stay pist about it. As soon as I'm done posting this, I'm gonna shake them all violently. THANKS, JayJay!
Just paid $4.35 for a gallon of fresh in Wally Mart; I'm sad to report - my Gossner brand investment of a year ago is actually appreciating in value . For those interested- Borden , Gossner and others can be found in MANY stores in the baking aisle & go on sale occasionally.


----------



## Tacitus

I bought a case or so of canned evaporated milk from ALDI for long term storage. Seemed like it might be more stable than boxed milk. My understanding is that 100 years ago, that's what many people drank (cut with water) if they wanted milk. (Note: not condensed milk, which is sweetened.)


----------



## Caribou

Tacitus said:


> I bought a case or so of canned evaporated milk from ALDI for long term storage. Seemed like it might be more stable than boxed milk. My understanding is that 100 years ago, that's what many people drank (cut with water) if they wanted milk. (Note: not condensed milk, which is sweetened.)


I grew up drinking evaporated milk and I'm NOT a hundred years old!


----------



## hiwall

> and I'm NOT a hundred years old!


We need proof that you are not over 100! 

This week I bought all the milk the dollar store had the shelf (well I left one if someone had an emergency).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well, I bought a box a the soy milk ta try this weekend. I ain't sure I'd like ta just drink it, I could, but it ain't milk. I put some on my cereal this mornin. Now it ain't to bad on that. 

Beins it's the same price as the milk milk, I thin I'll be stickin with that. But ifin it was a scavengin thin, an the soy milk be what there were, I'd use it.


----------



## Tacitus

Tacitus said:


> I bought a case or so of canned evaporated milk from ALDI for long term storage. Seemed like it might be more stable than boxed milk. My understanding is that 100 years ago, that's what many people drank (cut with water) if they wanted milk. (Note: not condensed milk, which is sweetened.)


I needed coffee creamer, so I just opened a can today. (Actually, it may have been an older purchase. The can was 3 years past its "Best by" date...what can I say?)

I didn't shake up the can, because I wanted to inspect it as it was, with no disturbance. Looked normal...a bit yellow, so normal for canned evaporated milk. Smelled normal. There was a slight paste of "solid-ish" milk solids on the lid. (In hindsight, I should have taken a picture. Oh well.) None of that bothered me.

I spooned some out, and it seemed a bit thinner than I remember evaporated milk being...probably because of some of the solids were on the lid and in the bottom of the can, which I didn't notice until I poured the rest out).

I did some googling on shelf life of canned milk with no clear answers.

I have to say I'm a little nervous. I've probably had a half-teaspoon worth in my coffee so far. I was going to throw it away, but darn it...there just was nothing to indicate that there was anything wrong with it. We'll see....


----------



## JayJay

I still have a few cans of evaporated milk best by date 9/13; I bought a case.
So far, it has been fine in cooking.


----------



## JayJay

I finally let Gene feed the cats at the mill with the shelf stable milk I had..bad that I just didn't need it--we keep milk here because Gene is out every day.
I didn't really waste which makes me feel better.:droolie:
The cats really appreciated it and I sent one each day, not to spoil them.

Lesson here?? The milk is good for over 9 months in ideal environment and in fridge lots longer.


Note: I have bought Kroger milk twice and frozen it in quart jars. I thaw it in the fridge and it takes about 2/3 days for that. The milk is awesome and just like fresh bought.
I didn't have a good experience with frozen milk before and am surprised.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't keep evaporated milk because I don't use much. Yesterday I mixed 1/2 cup of milk powder and 3/4 cup of water and it is just like the stuff from the can.


----------



## JayJay

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't keep evaporated milk because I don't use much. Yesterday I mixed 1/2 cup of milk powder and 3/4 cup of water and it is just like the stuff from the can.


I read that chilled, a 1/2 tsp sugar and a dash of vanilla added, it tastes like real milk.


----------



## oldasrocks

I bought several large cheap powdered non dairy coffee creamer a looong time ago. At 10 years old I have used it to bake with where it calls for milk.

Works fine.


----------



## terri9630

Toffee said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I've been trying to find it forever. I did find a whole milk powder that we have yet to try. If it's good, I will put up a review, because that stuff is hard to find.


Nido makes whole milk powder. Our walmart hassle it in the ethnic food Isle and in the baby isle.


----------



## terri9630

Here's my shelf stable milk. Hard to keep her on a shelf though....


----------



## Tacitus

Tacitus said:


> ...so I just opened a can today. (Actually, it may have been an older purchase. The can was 3 years past its "Best by" date...what can I say?)


Well, I had probably 3-4 teaspoons of canned milk, 3 years past the "best by" date, and its been 33 hours, and I'm still alive, and symptom free.

Botulism symptoms (onset typically in 12-36 hours, but can be sooner):

Difficulty swallowing or speaking
Dry mouth
Facial weakness on both sides of the face
Blurred or double vision
Drooping eyelids
Trouble breathing
Nausea, vomiting and abdominal cramps
Paralysis

Nothing yet! :2thumb:


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> Well, I had probably 3-4 teaspoons of canned milk, 3 years past the "best by" date, and its been 33 hours, and I'm still alive, and symptom free.
> 
> Botulism symptoms (onset typically in 12-36 hours, but can be sooner):
> 
> Difficulty swallowing or speaking
> Dry mouth
> Facial weakness on both sides of the face
> Blurred or double vision
> Drooping eyelids
> Trouble breathing
> Nausea, vomiting and abdominal cramps
> Paralysis
> 
> Nothing yet! :2thumb:


There are times when the food is probably fine, it is our brain that can't process the idea of eating it. I am mostly good about eating odd stuff, but sometimes, the only thing I can do is to throw it away.

I cleaned out my everyday pantry earlier this year and was very thorough about the expiration labels. I used a sharpie and wrote the dates in larger letters. I did end up throwing some of my canned goods (in cans) away because I just couldn't even think of eating it.


----------



## timmie

hiwall said:


> We always keep a bunch on hand but cycle through it. We buy it at Dollar Tree so it is a quart for $1.00


i had to order online.it will come to the store and i pick it up there. no shipping charge.


----------



## JayJay

oldasrocks said:


> I bought several large cheap powdered non dairy coffee creamer a looong time ago. At 10 years old I have used it to bake with where it calls for milk.
> 
> Works fine.


Nice to know!!


----------



## crabapple

Davarm said:


> It's pretty common in a lot of other countries, especially in the Middle East where they dont have a big dairy industry.


I knew about powder milk as a child, but we had 4 milk cows.

I was shocked to hear that you could get mash potatoes from a box, we alway dug out own potatoes & cooked them.


----------



## LincTex

I first learned of "shelf stable" milk when in Guam in 1997. It's really the only milk you can buy on the island.

The little "ear" you cut off with a scissors sometimes smells a little rotten inside, but the rest of the milk is always just fine. It's keeps the longest if it's cold before you open it.

I do NOT let "expirations dates" affect me. you have to understand - - - the is VERY LITTLE "science" behind how they choose that date. most times, it's only a year or two. How stupid!!

Canned hams & corned beef will go 10+ years past the expiration date _easily_, and I'm sure even longer.

Vegetables tend to break down some in the can.... even if its **safe** to eat, the texture and color often changes a lot more than we like. Still no reason to toss it - - go treat your chickens instead!!


----------



## timmie

going to pick up 3 cases of milk. it is supposed to be at store thursday.


----------



## phideaux

timmie said:


> going to pick up 3 cases of milk. it is supposed to be at store thursday.


Are you going to sample/try it when you get it?

If ya do , would you let us know what you think?
Taste , consistency, odors , anything unusual ,

Or

Just plain good stuff.

Jim


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> going to pick up 3 cases of milk. it is supposed to be at store thursday.


Is there a special on it? I looked at boxed milk on the shelf recently and it was around $4 for a quart. It stayed on the shelf!


----------



## timmie

phideaux said:


> Are you going to sample/try it when you get it?
> 
> If ya do , would you let us know what you think?
> Taste , consistency, odors , anything unusual ,
> 
> Or
> 
> Just plain good stuff.
> 
> Jim


yeah i'm going to try it . will let vyou know how we like it.


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> Is there a special on it? I looked at boxed milk on the shelf recently and it was around $4 for a quart. It stayed on the shelf!


no special. just sorta taking oldcoot at his word. got it at the dollar tree. 1.00 a quart. 12 quarts to the case.


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> no special. just sorta taking oldcoot at his word. got it at the dollar tree. 1.00 a quart. 12 quarts to the case.


I have looked before. My local Dollar Tree is known for having heroin addicts in their parking lot, along with hypodermic needles laying around. Crazy, because it is close to a high end community, but I know no one is immune. Guess I will take my phone and be very aware.


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> I have looked before. My local Dollar Tree is known for having heroin addicts in their parking lot, along with hypodermic needles laying around. Crazy, because it is close to a high end community, but I know no one is immune. Guess I will take my phone and be very aware.


ordered it online .supposed to pick it up at the store. my dollar tree does not have it. i paid for it and only need to show them the e-mail saying it's there.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> going to pick up 3 cases of milk. it is supposed to be at store thursday.


misread the e-mail. it will be there on monday the 26th. guess i should have put on my glasses.:dunno:


----------



## weedygarden

I went and I bought some. A salesperson told me they do not always have it. They run out.

I never thought to order it online. I will check into doing that. I also have to taste it to see how well I like it. I don't use much milk, except in some recipes.


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> I went and I bought some. A salesperson told me they do not always have it. They run out.
> 
> I never thought to order it online. I will check into doing that. I also have to taste it to see how well I like it. I don't use much milk, except in some recipes.


let us know how you like it please.


----------



## weedygarden

oldasrocks said:


> I bought several large cheap powdered non dairy coffee creamer a looong time ago. At 10 years old I have used it to bake with where it calls for milk.
> 
> Works fine.


I used to buy this for my coffee. I drank it for decades. One time, someone had a cup of coffee and asked if I had any cream? No, but I had creamer. Then they told me they always used cream or half and half and just how chemically coffee creamers tastes. You get used to stuff and don't even realize what you are ingesting. That was the last creamer I bought. I bought myself some half and half and haven't looked back. Of course, in a situation, we know that the creamer would last indefinitely, or, at least, for a very long time.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> I used to buy this for my coffee. I drank it for decades. One time, someone had a cup of coffee and asked if I had any cream? No, but I had creamer. Then they told me they always used cream or half and half and just how chemically coffee creamers tastes.* You get used to stuff and don't even realize who you are ingesting.* That was the last creamer I bought. I bought myself some half and half and haven't looked back. Of course, in a situation, we know that the creamer would last indefinitely, or, at least, for a very long time.


I hope your not ingesting anyone. I'm going to have to start checking the ingredient labels on creamer at the store.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> I hope your not ingesting anyone. I'm going to have to start checking the ingredient labels on creamer at the store.


LOL! Me, too!


----------



## timmie

i'm actually trying to find a source for fresh milk and butter. the other is just to fill in until i do. i have a very large family and we all take care of each other. i just happen to have the most land that is big enough for all of us. the rest of the family helps. so if TSHTF we'll take care of each other. maybe then we'll get our own milk cow. we are looking at that optin also.


----------



## weedygarden

I wonder what the price of milk is in your area? This boxed milk is not really that out of line with the price of milk in the cooler at my local stores. Milk is the one thing I buy organic if at all possible. I was buying organic half and half for my coffee, but I cannot find it anymore.

In an effort to consume healthier food, I read the label on a box of the Gossner milk I bought this week. 

It says that it is naturally produced without artificial hormones. That is almost unheard of these days, but that is the effort of organic milk, I hope. That way our children will not go through puberty at too young of an age. 

The processing with Ultra high temperature pasteurization probably destroys some nutritional value, but in a SHTF situation, it is better than the taste of powdered and even better than nothing.

Ingredients: milk and vitamin D3. I wonder what the source of Vitamin D3 is? I believe many of us have a deficiency, but I always question the source of such things. Is it another hidden ingredient that we really don't want?


----------



## hiwall

> The processing with Ultra high temperature pasteurization probably destroys some nutritional value


I think some (maybe most?) of the 'regular' milk now gets pasteurized at higher temps in an effort to make their milk safer.


----------



## weedygarden

hiwall said:


> I think some (maybe most?) of the 'regular' milk now gets pasteurized at higher temps in an effort to make their milk safer.


Some of our milk has a much longer shelf life. I wonder if this is the result of higher temps as well?


----------



## readytogo

I have dry milk in its original package in a 5 gallon bucket ,has been there now for about 5 years ,I still baked and make milk and chocolate with it ,no issues,in the time of Kublai Khan he carried sun-dried skimmed milk as a kind of paste, so its been around for a long time and with modern processing will continue so.


----------



## weedygarden

readytogo said:


> I have dry milk in its original package in a 5 gallon bucket ,has been there now for about 5 years ,I still baked and make milk and chocolate with it ,no issues,in the time of Kublai Khan he carried sun-dried skimmed milk as a kind of paste, so its been around for a long time and with modern processing will continue so.


I have some powdered milk as well. I have tried and tried, as have many others, to drink it, but I just do not like it. Yes, it is much cheaper than this boxed UHT milk, but UHT milk is palatable. I can cook with powdered milk, but somethings are just not the same with powdered milk.

My daughter had a Mormon woman as her babysitter when she was young. She mixed powdered milk half with store bought milk, and it was much easier for her family to drink. I'll bet that is a trick that many Mormons use.


----------



## rhrobert

weedygarden said:


> She mixed powdered milk half with store bought milk, and it was much easier for her family to drink. I'll bet that is a trick that many Mormons use.


It's a trick many of us non Mormons use too


----------



## weedygarden

rhrobert said:


> It's a trick many of us non Mormons use too


Now I will have to try it. Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## rhrobert

If powdered milk is cheaper than whole milk, give it a shot. Although my son likes powdered milk (he's weird) I can't drink it unless it's mixed with whole milk...it absolutely makes it much more palatable.

If it was all I had, I'd love it of course


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> I went and I bought some. A salesperson told me they do not always have it. They run out.
> 
> I never thought to order it online. I will check into doing that. I also have to taste it to see how well I like it. I don't use much milk, except in some recipes.


so did you try it yet? if so report,please....lol


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> so did you try it yet? if so report,please....lol


Actually, I have not. I have some milk in the fridge that I need to use first. I don't drink much milk, so I have to use that up first. Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------



## weedygarden

I tasted the boxed milk tonight. I was able to get whole milk, not the 1 or 2 %. It is great. It has a slight sweetness. I wonder if that is at all related to it being heated?


----------



## rhrobert

weedygarden said:


> I tasted the boxed milk tonight. I was able to get whole milk, not the 1 or 2 %. It is great. It has a slight sweetness. I wonder if that is at all related to it being heated?


The Gossners chocolate boxed milk isn't bad either.


----------



## hiwall

weedygarden said:


> I tasted the boxed milk tonight. I was able to get whole milk, not the 1 or 2 %. It is great. It has a slight sweetness. I wonder if that is at all related to it being heated?


I think it is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## weedygarden

I don't drink or use much milk. Milk and dairy causes inflammation, or at least that is what I have read. Having milk with a meal is rare for me. I typically have milk if I am eating some cookies or eating graham crackers, and I don't need either of those. I will use milk in recipes, such as a creamed soup. 

I typically buy organic milk with a very long shelf life. When it it is past the date, I often keep it in the fridge for cooking. 

It occurred to me that the organic milk that I drink is around $3.00 for half a gallon, or $1.50 a quart. 

That makes buying this milk the cheapest price that meets my daily milk needs. The lack of hormones is big, IMHO. Do you ever wonder why children these days have so many issues? They are fed so many hormones by the time they reach what used to be the age for puberty, around 13 or 14. Now, children are reaching puberty at younger and younger ages.

What I really would like would be to get some boxes of half and half, or even cream. I don't think it is something they produce. The cream is probably used for making butter.


----------



## timmie

got the milk today . will check it out tomorrow and let you know. i have got to have it really cold.


----------



## phideaux

timmie said:


> got the milk today . will check it out tomorrow and let you know. i have got to have it really cold.


Can you post a pic of the one you got.

Tis is the one from Dollar Tree?

Jim


----------



## timmie

phideaux said:


> Can you post a pic of the one you got.
> 
> Tis is the one from Dollar Tree?
> 
> Jim


yeah i got it from the dollar tree, but i am not real computer savvy. will try and post a picture.


----------



## hiwall

Here is a 1% and a 2% that I got from Dollar Tree. I seldom buy the whole milk.


----------



## timmie

hiwall said:


> Here is a 1% and a 2% that I got from Dollar Tree. I seldom buy the whole milk.


yeah . that's what mine looks like , only i got the whole milk. it's in a red box.


----------



## rhrobert

weedygarden said:


> What I really would like would be to get some boxes of half and half, or even cream. I don't think it is something they produce. The cream is probably used for making butter.


Gossners does make a shelf stable whipping cream
Order right from them, it's 27 8 oz boxes for $24 something...
http://www.gossner.com/product/whipping-cream-8-oz/
or 12 quarts for $33.99
I recommend the 8 oz, easier to use up and not need refrig

Trader Joe's also has a shelf stable whipping cream it's $1.29 for 8 oz


----------



## weedygarden

rhrobert said:


> Gossners does make a shelf stable whipping cream
> Order right from them, it's 27 8 oz boxes for $24 something...
> http://www.gossner.com/product/whipping-cream-8-oz/
> or 12 quarts for $33.99
> I recommend the 8 oz, easier to use up and not need refrig
> 
> Trader Joe's also has a shelf stable whipping cream it's $1.29 for 8 oz


Thank you! Excellent information! I will go to Trader Joes sometime soon and see what I can find. I visited the Gossner web site a few days ago. I didn't even look for cream, but I will. What excellent products to have in our preps!


----------



## weedygarden

*If you have cream*

You can make butter!

I wonder if we could order these through Dollar Tree? I will research this!

Update: I do not see it on their website.


----------



## weedygarden

From the Gossner website:

http://www.gossner.com/farmers/



> I love the Gossner's milk, too. I'm not a milk drinker, but I use it for cooking (the whole milk makes awesome cream pies). One word of warning though--- mice are attracted to it. I had some on a shelf in my basement, and they chewed through the outer plastic wrap, the corrugated cardboard case box, AND the actual boxes of milk. I'm thinking if I continue to store it I might need to put them in plastic tubs for storage. They didn't touch anything else on the shelf. They just wanted the milk!  - callmecordelia1


----------



## timmie

i tried the milk and it is as close to fresh as i have tasted in a long time. will get some more. THANKS OLD COOTartydance: the grandboys will love it.


----------



## rhrobert

weedygarden said:


> You can make butter!
> 
> I wonder if we could order these through Dollar Tree? I will research this!
> 
> Update: I do not see it on their website.


You won't see the cream on DT because it's much more than a dollar 
You see the milk, because it's cheaper than a dollar at Gossners..
$10 for 12 quarts. That's why it's on the shelf at DT


----------



## weedygarden

rhrobert said:


> You won't see the cream on DT because it's much more than a dollar
> You see the milk, because it's cheaper than a dollar at Gossners..
> $10 for 12 quarts. That's why it's on the shelf at DT


From the Gossner website:


> Whipping Cream 8 oz
> $24.21
> This case comes with 27 cartons of 8 OZ Whipping Cream.
> Weight: 16.5 lbs


That makes it $.89 a carton. I realize that when I order it, I will be paying postage that will probably cost me more than the price of the whipping cream.


----------



## Caribou

I grew up with evaporated milk and developed a taste for it that has since diminished. In a previous life as a commercial fisherman we had shelf stable milk in a can. The term 'gag a maggot' comes to mind. I may have to try some of the newer stuff after reading this thread.

Here is a video from Katzcradul.


----------



## weedygarden

I read that this is an excellent product for food banks, because of the long shelf life. 

I have seen lots of powdered milk given away on Craig's List. I know it must be from a food bank pick up and people just can't stand the taste.


----------



## timmie

my family likes the milk so i think i am going to order more. the boys like it and they are picky. that's why they like coming here because it's new to them and most of the stuff i buy 'they like . i don't know if i will order the chocolate. has anybody tried it?


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> my family likes the milk so i think i am going to order more. the boys like it and they are picky. that's why they like coming here because it's new to them and most of the stuff i buy 'they like . i don't know if i will order the chocolate. has anybody tried it?


I've had some of the boxed chocolate milk and it was pretty good but I don't remember the brand. I'll try to remember to look when I get to the store and see what it is.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> I've had some of the boxed chocolate milk and it was pretty good but I don't remember the brand. I'll try to remember to look when I get to the store and see what it is.


Terri, my grocery stores have it, but the price is high. The price at the Dollar Tree is comparable with milk in the cooler. I think I am going to stop buying fresh milk and switch to boxed milk.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> Terri, my grocery stores have it, but the price is high. The price at the Dollar Tree is comparable with milk in the cooler. I think I am going to stop buying fresh milk and switch to boxed milk.


I've never seen it in my dollar stores. We have 3 different stores-Family dollar-Dollar general and something else. My dollar stores suck, we don't get any of the good sales.... no cheap seeds or canning lids. I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## rhrobert

terri9630 said:


> I've never seen it in my dollar stores. We have 3 different stores-Family dollar-Dollar general and something else. My dollar stores suck, we don't get any of the good sales.... no cheap seeds or canning lids. I'm so jealous!!!


Dollar Tree is the only one I have ever seen it at.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> I've never seen it in my dollar stores. We have 3 different stores-Family dollar-Dollar general and something else. My dollar stores suck, we don't get any of the good sales.... no cheap seeds or canning lids. I'm so jealous!!!


Most of our dollar stores are not good. When this was first posted, I looked for the milk and couldn't find it. Then I looked at Dollar Tree and found it. I wonder about you ordering it from Gossner directly?


----------



## hiwall

I see that there are many Dollar Tree stores in New Mexico. Everything in these stores is one dollar. Milk is why I usually stop there but I always end up buying several other things.


----------



## terri9630

hiwall said:


> I see that there are many Dollar Tree stores in New Mexico. Everything in these stores is one dollar. Milk is why I usually stop there but I always end up buying several other things.


Closest one is +-50 miles one way.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> Most of our dollar stores are not good. When this was first posted, I looked for the milk and couldn't find it. Then I looked at Dollar Tree and found it. I wonder about you ordering it from Gossner directly?


I looked at that just to see. I put a case of whipping cream, skim milk and chocolate milk in the cart and checked shipping. It more than doubled the price. Ill just stick with my dairy girls and keep staggering the breedings as much as possible.


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> I looked at that just to see. I put a case of whipping cream, skim milk and chocolate milk in the cart and checked shipping. It more than doubled the price. Ill just stick with my dairy girls and keep staggering the breedings as much as possible.


if you know you are going to the town where the store is you can order it online and ship it to the store with no shipping charges.,


----------



## phideaux

Thanks guys and gals for your input on this.

I love milk, and have been somewhat skeptical of the Shelf Safe milk, and how it compared to the standard milk.

Now I will give it a try.


Jim


----------



## hiwall

phideaux said:


> Thanks guys and gals for your input on this.
> 
> I love milk, and have been somewhat skeptical of the Shelf Safe milk, and how it compared to the standard milk.
> 
> Now I will give it a try.
> 
> Jim


Boy, it took several pages of replies to get you to spend $1 to try it!


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> if you know you are going to the town where the store is you can order it online and ship it to the store with no shipping charges.,


We rarely go but that's an option.


----------



## terri9630

terri9630 said:


> I've had some of the boxed chocolate milk and it was pretty good but I don't remember the brand. I'll try to remember to look when I get to the store and see what it is.


It is LALA in the "Hispanic" section of walmart. $4.47 for a 6 pack.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> I looked at that just to see. I put a case of whipping cream, skim milk and chocolate milk in the cart and checked shipping. It more than doubled the price. Ill just stick with my dairy girls and keep staggering the breedings as much as possible.


I thought that might be the case, that shipping would be as much as the milk products. I won't order any milk unless I just want to have it delivered to Dollar Tree and then there wouldn't be the shipping fee.

Tomorrow is a shopping day or me and I am going to get more of the whole milk. I am also going to check out the cream at Trader Joe's. I am going to be curious about the price there as they tend to have pretty good prices on some things.


----------



## AmishHeart

Bought some at our local dollar tree.. they had 1% and 2%


----------



## Meerkat

I would miss butter the most. I see it can be dried and canned. I'll buy some of that soon. 

Haven't drank milk in 20 years. Cook with soy,coconut or almond milk now. Sometimes use mayo for biscuits. Or a little vinagar in my soy milk to take place of buttermilk.


----------



## hiwall

Meerkat said:


> I would miss butter the most. I see it can be dried and canned. I'll buy some of that soon.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergency-Essentials-Butter-Powder-36-oz/46772447


----------



## terri9630

hiwall said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergency-Essentials-Butter-Powder-36-oz/46772447


I have some that I use for baking. Don't try to mix it up to use as butter though. The texture is wrong..


----------



## phideaux

hiwall said:


> Boy, it took several pages of replies to get you to spend $1 to try it!


Ohhhh , you don't know ....

I'm a true tightwad.

Jim


----------



## rhrobert

Meerkat said:


> I would miss butter the most. I see it can be dried and canned. I'll buy some of that soon.
> 
> Haven't drank milk in 20 years. Cook with soy,coconut or almond milk now. Sometimes use mayo for biscuits. Or a little vinagar in my soy milk to take place of buttermilk.


My storage butter is Red Feather, if I can stop my wife from using it.....


----------



## AmishHeart

I also have Red Feather. And I bought powdered butter and margarine from Emergency Essentials. I know how to make butter...but I would need to have a cow first.


----------



## weedygarden

I got to Trader Joe's today. I had decided the whipping cream had to be less than $2.00 for me to buy it, and preferably much lower. 

So at $1.29, I bought 4 boxes. I will try it in my coffee in a few days.

I am going to experiment with making butter with it as well. I wonder how much butter you can get from half of a pound of cream? My expectation is 1/4 pound at the most.


----------



## AmishHeart

Remember to rinse it well after it breaks. We have two cats that really like the liquid. I bet chickens would, too. 
Our Trader Joes is about a half hour away...haven't been in a awhile. Have to go check it out.


----------



## txcatlady

Went to Dollar Tree today and they had the shelf stable milk for $1.00. I bought 12 cartons of 2percent. Thank you all for this hint as to where to buy it. I planned on the boxes of dried milk I store in the freezer. Wonderful addition to pantry if I can find a place to put them. Thanks again.


----------



## AmishHeart

Went and bought the cream at Trader Joe's...just wish the exp date was longer. It is January, maybe it had been on the shelf a while. I'll try and see if I can make butter.


----------



## timmie

we went to a town about 30 minutes from home and that dollar tree had the gossner's milk. we bought all of it ,7 quarts.


----------



## terri9630

I bought some of the Gosners 2% milk. I don't like it. It tastes cooked. Sweet, almost like it was starting to caramelize. I'll stick with my goats.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> I bought some of the Gosners 2% milk. I don't like it. It tastes cooked. Sweet, almost like it was starting to caramelize. I'll stick with my goats.


Terri, you might want to try the whole milk as well. I had no problem with the taste, but maybe someone else would. I didn't buy the 2%, because I do not drink it normally. I also think in a true SHTF situation, we will all need all the fat we can get our hands on, unlike we need today. For a while, I did drink 2% and skim milk, but my research told me that whole milk is really better for us. And, it tastes so much better.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> Terri, you might want to try the whole milk as well. I had no problem with the taste, but maybe someone else would. I didn't buy the 2%, because I do not drink it normally. I also think in a true SHTF situation, we will all need all the fat we can get our hands on, unlike we need today. For a while, I did drink 2% and skim milk, but my research told me that whole milk is really better for us. And, it tastes so much better.


I tried the whole milk too. Just isn't "right" even regular store bought milk is kind of bleh. I guess I'm just to used to having fresh milk from my girls. And eggs, I can't stand store bought eggs anymore. Its the WWE in the kitchen when we get down to the last egg in the house. Someone ends up sitting outside the chicken coup waiting impatiently. We are going to add more chickens to our flock. With winter and molting time upon us we are short on eggs and prone to "breakfast wars".


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> I tried the whole milk too. Just isn't "right" even regular store bought milk is kind of bleh. I guess I'm just to used to having fresh milk from my girls. And eggs, I can't stand store bought eggs anymore. Its the WWE in the kitchen when we get down to the last egg in the house. Someone ends up sitting outside the chicken coup waiting impatiently. We are going to add more chickens to our flock. With winter and molting time upon us we are short on eggs and prone to "breakfast wars".


you are right . nothing beats fresh milk and eggs, but this milk runs a close second imo. it will have to do until i can get the fresh stuff.


----------



## weedygarden

*The milk that lasts forever?*

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170327-the-milk-that-lasts-forever



> Ultra-heat-treated milk is a shelf staple, especially in tropical climes where milk easily spoils. BBC Future investigates its special properties.
> 
> By Veronique Greenwood
> 27 March 2017
> In general, milk is not known for a spectacular shelf life. Even milk that's been pasteurised, so a good many of the bacteria naturally present are dead, will go off after about 10-15 days in the fridge, and that's being generous. But for the last 50 or 60 years or so, milk that lasts not days, not weeks, but months and months without refrigeration has taken up a place on grocery store shelves. The ubiquitous waxed-paper boxes contain milk that's had an interesting treatment, with some effects that are obvious and others that you may find more surprising.
> 
> The process that leads to this UHT, or ultra-heat-treated, milk is incredibly brief, compared to normal pasteurisation. Named after Louis Pasteur, who pioneered the idea, pasteurisation is aimed at killing tuberculosis bacteria and a few others that cause disease. It involves heating milk to 72C (161F) for about 15 seconds, then cooling it down. It doesn't kill everything, and many bacteria that aren't particularly harmful as long as the milk is refrigerated and consumed quickly remain. Most of the milk drunk in the United States, Australia, and New Zealand is of the pasteurised variety, says Hilton Deeth, a dairy expert recently retired from University of Queensland.
> 
> PHOTO The milk can be stored for many months thanks to the sterilising effect of heat.
> 
> However, in many European nations, UHT milk is the norm. This milk is heated to double the temperature - 140C - for a mere three seconds. The high heat does its work almost instantly, killing all bacteria and most of the bacterial spores that can stand up to lesser temperatures. Because it's nearly sterile, as long as it is packaged in a container that's aseptic, it will last and last. No bacteria means no spoilage, at least as long as the package is closed.
> 
> You can't do just anything to UHT milk, cautions Deeth. It's designed to last at about 20-30C, so if it's shipped across the equator on a sweltering ship, or languishes on a dock somewhere in the tropics for a while, some of those remaining spores may come active and cause problems. And peculiar things do happen sometimes to that everlasting milk in its cloistered existence. It can form a gel inside the package, so when you open it and try to pour it, "it looks a bit like a yoghurt or a custard, or it has lumps," says Deeth.
> UHT milk has more or less conquered the milk market in many places in the world
> 
> The reason that happens can be found in the chemistry that goes on during its treatment and which contribute to some of its odd qualities. With that brief, intense heat comes a change in the milk's proteins. The whey proteins become unravelled, turning into limp strands. The Maillard Reaction, famous for creating the delicious flavours of caramel, perfectly browned toast, and bacon, as well as many other foods, occurs between the milk's proteins and sugars. An array of enzymes also fall apart, although not, crucially, an enzyme called plasmin, unless the milk is pre-treated to eliminate it. A variety of sulphur compounds are created, giving the newly treated milk an eggy stench that almost entirely dissipates after about a week.
> If plasmin stays active, it will go around slicing up various proteins, releasing them from whatever they were doing before and allowing them to form attachments to each other. This seems to be what generates the gel-like agglomerations. The Maillard Reaction is likely behind the fact that UHT milk is noticeably sweeter than its pasteurised cousin. UHT milk is also usually whiter than pasteurised, in fact, Deeth notes. This seems to stem from the way that the unfurled whey proteins and other substances reflect the light. And the sulphur molecules do give it a certain cooked tang to many palates.
> 
> PHOTO Cheeses like these are impossible to make with the heat-treated milk (Credit: iStock)
> 
> While not everyone loves the flavour, UHT milk has more or less conquered the milk market in many places in the world. For instance, it is omnipresent in China, where the appetite for milk has been growing by leaps and bounds. "There's been something like a 10% increase per year for several years now," says Deeth. "The amount of UHT milk in China is huge." Milk industry growth in places like Australia, New Zealand, and Germany has been driven in part by exporting shelf-stable milk to China.
> 
> One downside, however, to this long-lived beverage: it is impossible, pretty much, to make cheese from the stuff. Cheese is a two-step process, with proteins being sliced up by rennet enzymes and then agglomerating to make the curd. It seems, Deeth says, that the relaxed whey proteins, straggling all through the mixture, get in the way of the curd coming together (pasteurised milk, where only 5-10% of whey is denatured, has no such problem). Not that Deeth hasn't tried. He and a post-doc have tested all sorts of conditions, to little success.
> 
> "I went in one morning," Deeth recalls, "and he said, 'I got some curd from that cheese...[but] I left at 1 am.' Cheese normally sets after a couple of hours, but that one took 11 hours get anywhere close. "I think there's room for research to make UHT milk cheese," he reflects. But it would likely be something like cottage cheese, with a great deal of moisture.
> 
> And it would not, thanks to its lack of working enzymes, grow more delicious with age.


----------

